# Laufradsatz OEM CUBE DT-SWISS XPW 1600



## Somnus (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Unter den Hammer kommt mein nahezu ungefahrener LRS DT-SWISS XPW 1600.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270689347110&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Gruß
Somnus


----------

